# New painting, what do you think?



## Vien (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi,

I've just finished a painting, it's about a dream i once had a couple years ago. Nothing really exciting happens in this dream though. It's just a simple walk with some man I couldn't see the face off which ended in a party where everybody was happy and dancing. It's so simple but i've felt so happy, it was the first time again in a period i was unhappy with myself. That period in my life I only had nightmares, so i remembered this dream and decided to paint it, because the dream felt somehow imported to me.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Very Dali and Van Gogh like in presentation...love the surreal style. So much movement...there is so much to think about in this piece. I'll try and do a full critique on this piece.


----------



## splashpainting (May 6, 2013)

Really Vien, I am frankly saying heart touching painting.


----------



## Vien (Apr 15, 2013)

Ahh thanks you guys


----------



## daniellemorrison (Dec 23, 2013)

This is very nice painting.


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

Keep dreaming good dreams!


----------



## stephendanielart (11 mo ago)

Your painting has a Chagal-like vision. Even if you don't fully understand the dream and artwork, the effort to pull back the layers and take a closer look can be very beneficial. It's nice to see if you've begun an inner exploration, and you're learning about the other world inside you, where the art comes from. Mostly, it's the process that makes the effort worth it. I write about this subject in some detail. Take care. https://www.stephendanielart.com


----------



## stephendanielart (11 mo ago)

Responding to Vien, from years ago I found an interesting idea. The Chagal-like vision of her painting is interesting. Even if she doesn't fully understand the dream and artwork, the effort to pull back the layers and take a closer look can be very beneficial. It's nice to see she's begun an inner exploration, and she's learning about the other world inside her, where the art comes from. Mostly, it's the process that makes the effort worth it. I write about this subject in some detail. Home - StephenDanielArt


----------

